# folly = (αρχιτ.)



## nickel (Aug 20, 2010)

Διαβάζοντας για τον πολυεκατομμυριούχο William A. Clark, μέγα καπιταληστή (robber baron), και την 104χρονη κόρη του (πρώτα στη στήλη του Μιχαηλίδη, στα γρήγορα εδώ, αλλά κυρίως στη φωτοαφήγηση εδώ), έπεσα πάνω στο αποκαλούμενο *Clark’s Folly*:




(Πατήστε πάνω στη φωτογραφία για μεγέθυνση.)​
After he left the Senate, Clark moved his young wife and daughters into this Beaux-Arts house he built at Fifth Avenue and 77th Street in New York. It had 121 rooms, four art galleries, Turkish baths, a vaulted rotunda 36 feet high, and its own railroad line to bring in coal. All for a family of four. It was known as "Clark's Folly."​
Η περιγραφή μάς δίνει ένα καλό παράδειγμα της σημασίας τού _folly_. Αλλά θα ξεκινήσω από το OED. Όπου μετά από τις σημασίες ανοησία, αφροσύνη, παραλογισμός, τρέλα, απερισκεψία, παλαβομάρα κ.τ.ό., φτάνουμε και στην αρχιτεκτονική σημασία:

A popular name for any costly structure considered to have shown folly in the builder.
R. Wendover says that when (in 1228) a castle which Hubert de Burgh had begun to build, near the Welsh border, had to be razed to the ground on account of a treaty concluded with the Welsh, much amusement was excited by the recollection that Hubert had given to the building on its foundation the name of Hubert's Folly (_Stultitiam Huberti_). It was remarked that he had shown himself a true prophet. Probably the word used by Hubert was F. _folie_; the original meaning seems to have been not _stultitia_, but ‘delight’, ‘favourite abode’. Many houses in France still bear the name _La Folie_, and there is some evidence that ‘the Folly’ was as late as the nineteenth century used in some parts of England for a public pleasure-garden or the like.​
Κοιτάξω το γαλλικό Robert και πράγματι εκεί λέει:
(xviie et xviiie) *Vx* Maison de plaisance. «Des parcs du XVIIe et du XVIIIe siècle, qui furent les “folies” des intendants et des favorites» (Proust).​
Στη γαλλική βικί υπάρχουν δύο σελίδες-λήμματα για folie:
Folie (fabrique de jardin) traite des fabriques, pavillons ou édicules édifiés principalement du XVIIe au XIXe siècle dans des parcs ou jardins, d'inspiration romantique, grotesque, orientale, imaginaire ou Romanesque.​
Έχουμε λοιπόν _*διακοσμητικές κατασκευές κήπου*_.

Και υπάρχουν και τα άλλα κτίσματα:
Folie (maison de plaisance) traite des maisons de villégiature ou de réception construites au XVIIIe siècle par l'aristocratie ou la bourgeoisie aisée en périphérie des villes.​
Αν δεν τα πάτε καλά με τα γαλλικά, η ανάλυση στο αγγλικό *folly* είναι σπαστική στη λεπτομέρειά της εξαιρετική.

Δεν ξέρω κάποιον καλό όρο για αυτές τις _επιδεικτικές κατασκευές_, τα _*επιδεικτικά αρχιτεκτονήματα*_, αλλά ιδιαίτερα όταν προτάσσεται κτητικό, όπως Clark’s Folly, μπαίνω στον πειρασμό να πω _η παλαβομάρα του Κλαρκ_.

Μεταφραστικές προτάσεις και ωραίες φωτογραφίες (καλύτερα με εξωτερικό σύνδεσμο), λίαν ευπρόσδεκτα.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 21, 2010)

Εγώ τις πρωτοσυνάντησα στο πάρκο της Villette στο Παρίσι, γιαυτό τις ήξερα στη γαλλική εκδοχή τους: folies


----------



## daeman (Aug 21, 2010)

Από τη φωτοαφήγηση που αναφέρεις, πρώτα για τον καπιταληστή Κλαρκ, από τον Μαρκ Τουέιν:
Mark Twain had a few other names for Senator Clark. "He is as rotten a human being as can be found anywhere under the flag; he is a shame to the American nation, and no one has helped to send him to the Senate who did not know that his proper place was the penitentiary, with a chain and ball on his legs."

και την υστεροφημία του:
"Robber barons," some historians call the tycoons of that era. Others prefer "industrial statesmen." Unlike Carnegie or Rockefeller, Clark left little charity, only corruption and extravagance. "Life was good to William A. Clark," wrote historian Michael Malone, "but due to his own excesses, history has been unkind."

Για το μωρίας αρχιτεκτόνημα, το Clark's Folly, από τον καυστικό Wallace Irwin:
"Senator Copper of Tonopah Ditch 
made a clean billion in minin' and sich. 
Hiked for New York, where his money he blew, 
bildin' a palace on Fift' Avenoo. 
'How,' says the Senator, 'kin I look proudest? 
Build me a house that'll holler the loudest. 
None of your slab-sided, plain mossyleums! 
Gimme the treasures of art an' museums! 
Build it new-fangled, scalloped and angled, fine like a weddin' cake garnished with pills. 
Gents, do your duty, trot out your beauty. Gimme my money's worth, I'll pay the bills.' 
Pillars Ionic, eaves Babylonic, doors cut in scallops resemblin' a shell. 
Roof was Egyptian, gables caniptian. Whole grand effect when completed was — hell."

το οποίο σύντομα κατέληξε:
It was sold in 1927 for less than half what it cost to build, and was torn down for apartments. Many other houses on Millionaire's Row fell, including the Astor and Vanderbilt palaces. The Gilded Age had passed.

Ένα σχετικό απόσπασμα από το Μωρίας Εγκώμιον του Έρασμου, σε μετάφραση του John Wilson:
And next these may be reckoned those that have such an itch of building; one while changing rounds into squares, and presently again squares into rounds, never knowing either measure or end, till at last, reduced to the utmost poverty, there remains not to them so much as a place where they may lay their head, or wherewith to fill their bellies. And why all this? but that they may pass over a few years in feeding their foolish fancies.


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2010)

Και όταν κάνουμε αναφορά σε μωρίας αρχιτεκτόνημα, πρέπει να προσθέτουμε σύνδεσμο και στον Οσυμανδύα. Ωστόσο, το _folly_ δεν χρησιμοποιείται (κανονικά) για μαυσωλεία, υπερμεγέθη αγάλματα και άλλα τέτοια μνημεία της ανθρώπινης μωρίας. Είναι αξιοσημείωτο ότι, ενώ η σημασία της γαλλικής και της αγγλικής λέξης είναι τόσο πλατιά, η εφαρμογή της στην αρχιτεκτονική διέπεται (διέπεται, όμως;) από τόσο αυστηρή χρήση (βλ. και Wikipedia).


----------



## daeman (Aug 21, 2010)

Τότε, ένα κατασκεύασμα με όλα τα χαρακτηριστικά που αναφέρει η αγγλική Wikipedia.

Οι δεινόσαυροι του Καμπαζόν 


The creation of the Cabazon dinosaurs began in the 1960s by Knott's Berry Farm sculptor and portrait artist Claude K. Bell (1897–1988) to attract customers to his Wheel Inn Cafe, which opened in 1958. Dinny, the first of the Cabazon dinosaurs, was started in 1964 and created over a span of eleven years. Bell created Dinny out of spare material salvaged from the construction of nearby Interstate 10 at a cost of $300,000. The biomorphic building that was to become Dinny was first erected as steel framework over which an expanded metal grid was formed in the shape of a dinosaur. All of it was then covered with coats of shotcrete (spray concrete). Bell was quoted in 1970 as saying the 45-foot (14 m) high, 150-foot (46 m) long Dinny was "the first dinosaur in history, so far as I know, to be used as a building." His original vision for Dinny was for the dinosaur's eyes to glow and mouth to spit fire at night, predicting, "It'll scare the dickens out of a lot of people driving up over the pass." These two features, however, were not added. _With the help of ironworker Gerald Hufstetler, Bell worked on the project independently; no construction companies or contractors were involved in the fabrication. The task of painting Dinny was completed by a friend of Bell's in exchange for one dollar and a case of Dr Pepper._





Claude Bell and "Dinney". Photo from the Palm Springs Life Archives​ 

Από τότε, αυτή η τοποθεσία χει εμφανιστεί σε αρκετές ταινίες και φιλμάκια, από τα οποία ξεχωρίζω δύο:

Supersonic - Oasis (μετά το 2':40")




 
Παρίσι, Τέξας του Βέντερς. Μια συρραφή σκηνών με πολλούς γνωστούς της τότε παρέας του Βέντερς (Χάρι Ντιν Στάντον, Ντιν Στόκγουελ, Ναστάζια Κίνσκι, Τζον Λούρι) με μουσική επένδυση το τραγούδι Babylon του David Gray. Οι δεινόσαυροι στο 4':07".




 
Απ' ό,τι διαβάζω εδώ, μέχρι πρόσφατα οι σερβιτόρες στο Wheel Inn Cafe φορούσαν στη δουλειά ενδυμασία σπηλαιανθρώπων: 
Darrian West is disappointed that waitresses at the Wheel Inn truck stop in Cabazon no longer work in cavewomen attire. West saved a column I wrote about the prehistoric garb at the diner that has a big "Eat" sign. The late Claude Bell's massive dinosaur creations loom nearby.
Enthusiastically embracing the dinosaur theme, waitresses wore leopard skin-patterned dresses that would have made Betty and Wilma in the Flintstones cartoons proud. They accessorized with bone earrings, hairpieces and necklaces for a complete cave girl look.
Αθάνατη Αμερικάνα, Φλίντστοουνς και ξερό ψωμί. 


Όμως, από δέλεαρ για τους περαστικούς, μετατράπηκε σε δέλεαρ για πιστούς ή υποψήφιους πιστούς στη θεωρία του Δημιουργισμού (ή εύπιστους, όπως το δει κανείς):
Currently located inside Dinny is a gift store and museum promoting creationism with some of the toy dinosaurs in the shop sold under the label "Don't swallow it! The fossil record does not support evolution." _The current ownership has expressed a Young Earth creationist belief that most dinosaurs were created on Earth about 6,000 years ago - the same day as Adam and Eve._ In stark contrast to that belief are Bell's painted frescoes and sculptures inside Dinny, depicting a naturalist and evolutionist viewpoint. Bell's paintings include representations of Cro-Magnon man (labeled "Cro-Magnon Man 30,000 [years ago]") and Java Man (labeled "Java Man 400,000"). Bell's historic displays now exist alongside information detailing the creationist viewpoint of the earth and man's origins.

Η προσωπική μου άποψη γι' αυτό το κατασκεύασμα, όπως είναι τώρα; 
Α folly within a folly.


----------

